
Here are the 20 games shipping with the PlayStation Classic - bdcravens
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/29/here-are-the-20-games-shipping-with-the-playstation-classic/
======
CM30
Disappointing, but it kind of showcases that the PS1's biggest strength was in
its third party support. This then provides an issue for any classic console
deal based on said era, since third parties hold pretty much all the cards and
that if they're not on board... well the reasons to buy it become signficantly
less.

Add Crash Bandicoot, Spyro, Tomb Raider, Castlevania Symphony of the Night...
etc and this thing would be a much more compelling purpose. But it's not
really under Sony's control, and hence the line up here.

